# Problems with Excel



## mazzie74 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have Microsoft Office 2003, and I am using XP PRO with Service Pack 2.
My Excel has been working fine until a couple of days ago.

When I try to open up an Excel document, I get a box flashing up with the message *Please wait while Windows configures Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003*

Then I get another box that has the message *the feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable - click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'PRO11.MSI' in the box below*

Then when I shut that box down, I get another box that has the message *error 1706. setup cannot find the required files. Check your connection to the network, or CD-ROM drive. For other potential solutions to this problem, see C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\SETUP.CHM.*

I tried the above help page, but it didn't help any.

So I had a brainwave and decided to uninstall Office 2003, and re-install it. 
The uninstall got so far, then I got the following message *error 1316. Setup cannot read from file C:\WINDOWS\Installer\PRO11.MSI. Check your connection to the network, or CD-ROM drive. For other potential solutions to this problem, see C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\SETUP.CHM.* It wouldn't let me remove it, then I got a message *Fatal error during installation*

I have ran Norton Antivirus, and it finds nothing.

I have ran Abexo *AND* CCleaner and neither solved the problem.

I have tried SmitFraudFix and this didn't help.

I have tried system restore, but it won't restore.

I have tried repairing Office 3 times, but it only lets me get so far then I get different Error messages with numbers like:-
*Error 1310;
Error 1243;
Error 1305.*

I have also tried keying in the faults in google, but every website I went on didn't seem to have the solution, or said to remove Office - but as you can see above it won't let me remove it.

Can anybody please help.

I am not a computer whizz, so if you could explain easily what I can do, I would be most grateful.

Thanks,

Darin, Newcastle, England.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Try using the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility to fully remove Office. Reboot when done and try re-installing:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## mazzie74 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you for your message.

That worked. Thanks. It enabled me to remove office from my system.

I now have the problem of re-installing office.

It lets me get so far in installing office, then at the part of the *UTILITY.MDA* I get a message saying *error 1305. Setup cannot read file. D:\FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\OFFICE11\UTILITY.MDA. Check your network connection or, if your are installing from CD-ROM, be sure that the Office Professional Edition 2003 CD-ROM is in the drive. Click Retry to continue or Cancel to stop the installation*

I have looked at the disc, and there does appear to be a round mark on the disc.

Does this mean that my disc is no good?

Or is there another way round it allowing me to install Office 2003?

Thanks again,

Darin.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Does sound like an issue with your CD. See if you can burn a copy of it on another PC and try again.


----------



## theredpill99 (Jun 19, 2007)

mazzie74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your message.
> 
> ...


That sounds like the trouble I had installing Windows XP with certain CD drives. Here is what I did that you might try. I extracted all the files to another writeable CD and burned it and then when it said error, cannot find file "blah blah" , I put that CD in and it finds it. You might try doing that. Sounds like it can't find the utility.mda file. In my case , it was some system file that it couldn't find.


----------

